# 'HMCS Protecteur' suffers Engine Room fire



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

'HMCS Protecteur' is adrift Mid-Pacific following a major engine room blaze.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...-stranded-in-mid-pacific-after-fire-1.2555354


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day exsailor,sm.yesterday.21:14.re:hmcs 'protecteur'suffers engine room fire.great video.she seems to be an unlucky vessel.hope there was no casulty's.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Shes as old as the hills ; should have been replaced years ago .


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Navy Tugs*

Sad to think the Canadian navy does not have a tug, on either coast, capable taking on the tow of a vessel the size of the Protecteur or responding to a similar requirement.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Atlantic Towing can look after this Coast; no worries .


----------

